# Australia rugby cricket and football supporter



## countrycuffsltd (Jun 23, 2010)

Here is a cool wristband to show your support for Australia in all sporting competitions. 

Just type in to ebay 'Australia Wristband WC 2010'


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

Interesting. Thank you for sharing..


----------



## Ashley Wilis (Oct 29, 2010)

hi, 
I really love cricket, and always cheer for Australia, whenever, we win some series or matches, But I really get disappointed when Australia lost the test series before some days


----------

